# When/Where can I purchase the DragonInjector?



## 0x3000027E (Jul 16, 2019)

So the final prototype is finished....how can I get one? 
Please, take my money!


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jul 16, 2019)

https://www.tindie.com/products/MatinatorX/dragoninjector-payload-injector/
Join the waitlist


----------



## Adran_Marit (Nov 26, 2019)

0x3000027E said:


> So the final prototype is finished....how can I get one?
> Please, take my money!





Kubas_inko said:


> https://www.tindie.com/products/MatinatorX/dragoninjector-payload-injector/
> Join the waitlist



Just saw this thread, purchasing will now be from www.dragoninjector.com

Estimating a week before order go live with the latest information from MatinatorX. Follow the main thread or the discord for more information


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 18, 2019)

what is that, like rcmloader?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Dec 18, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> what is that, like rcmloader?



It's a payload injector the size of a switch game card, comes with a battery pre installed that's testing gotten over 4000 injections on, a usb-c to usb-A adaptor and some stickers


----------



## 0x3000027E (Dec 19, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> It's a payload injector the size of a switch game card, comes with a battery pre installed that's testing gotten over 4000 injections on, a usb-c to usb-A adaptor and some stickers



....and I am so excited I was finally able to grab one. Thanks for keeping us updated with the sale date; looking forward to the IM version!


----------

